# Help finding long term (5 or 6months) rental



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Folks;
My wife and I started down from Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada in our truck and 5th wheel trailer and after being cross examined at the border like you wouldn’t believe we were let through to travel on to Mexico where we hoped to stay in an RV resort near Puerto Vallarta but my wife who has Lupus was hit by a very severe attack and after phoning her specialist back in Kelowna he recommended that we return to BC, ASAP which we have now done. My wife has received treatment and is resting.
So with this happening and the likelihood of RVing down to Mexico out of the question we have decided to fly down and if possible rent a place hopefully on the ocean for 5 months or so.
My question to you wonderful folks out there is ...do you know of rental agents or real estate agents who also handle rentals?
We would like to be in the Yucatan, maybe around Cancun or a few hours away if possible and on the ocean (again if possible) and would appreciate any and all assistance you could give us.
The only drawback is that while we both are retired professionals (I still write for a few magazines and newspapers)are non-smokers and have excellent references we have two Chihuahuas who we have had since they were puppies (they are now 14) and they must come with us.
So any place that we can get must be dog friendly and hopefully have internet.
I thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you considered the Pacific side of Mexico? If you like beaches, they are much nicer. Just pick a coastal town or village and let Google be your friend. 
Tell us what you seek and maybe we can help. Accommodations can range from a hammock between two palms, to a $200 USD per night resort like Pueblo Bonito in Mazatlan, or the Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit, just outside of Puerto Vallarta.
If you want wild drunkenness and late nightlife, then Cancun is your place.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Hi Folks;
> My wife and I started down from Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada in our truck and 5th wheel trailer......
> I thank you in advance for your assistance.


Hello from Vernon. Sorry for your wife's medical situation. That's what all of us north of age 65 dread every time we make arrangements for another winter in Mexico.
Can't help with info re Yucatan, but with the exception of this up-coming winter, we've always gone to Mexico without reservations, and just taken our chances. Anything on-line is likely to cost much more than simply showing up, and you run the risk of locking into something that turns out to be less than you expected. Decide where you want to be, then check into a local hotel for a few days until you've had a chance to look around for what's available.
One might expect that Mexico's current "problems" would have the effect of lowering prices, but, oddly enough, the opposite is often the case. Bargaining in-person is usually what works best.
We spend the winter in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, and for the first time in years, we're flying rather than driving. We've become much more conscious of just how exposed we are in a car. 
Hope things work out.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you considered the Pacific side of Mexico? If you like beaches, they are much nicer.
> 
> If you want wild drunkenness and late nightlife, then Cancun is your place.


Hello from Merritt 

We had been going to the west coast for over 10yrs in the PV area (Bucerias, Sayulita, Rincon de Guayabitos) in an RV and fly-in. About 3 years ago we went to the Progreso area and loved it. The beaches are IMO way nicer, no crashing surf, clean and lots of sand. Oh ... and way less ******'s. The next year we bought a new beach house for a third of what we would have paid on the west coast and it is the safest state in Mexico .. no drug wars. 

So I wouldn't agree with your first statement but I would agree with your second. Cancun is a rip-off, over priced, commercialised party town meant for the 2 wk vacationer ... 

You can get a nice beach house with a pool in the Progreso area for around $1000 per month


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Have you considered the Pacific side of Mexico? If you like beaches, they are much nicer. Just pick a coastal town or village and let Google be your friend.
> Tell us what you seek and maybe we can help. Accommodations can range from a hammock between two palms, to a $200 USD per night resort like Pueblo Bonito in Mazatlan, or the Mayan Palace in Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit, just outside of Puerto Vallarta.
> If you want wild drunkenness and late nightlife, then Cancun is your place.



Thank you for the info on what Cancun is mostly about. I guess I should have included more as to what were looking for. To be honest we would consider almost anywhere there is warm water, great scenery and nice people. My wife and I are not into parties and tend to be more the stay at home in the evening and enjoy each other’s company type of people. During the day we would like to swim, snorkel and enjoy the water while also doing a bit of exploring. I am limited to short walks as I am an amputee and am getting used to my new computerized artificial leg. While my wife will be recovering she will not be up to long treks either.
We are looking for accommodation with one bedroom, kitchen and while TV is not important, hi-speed internet is. We also need a place that will accept our two 14 year old Chihuahuas (very healthy despite their age and have all certificates to prove such) who are mostly couch potatoes.
Our price cab range up to the 15 - 2000 a month range if the place warrants that price.
Any advice with these as parameters?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> Hello from Vernon. Sorry for your wife's medical situation. That's what all of us north of age 65 dread every time we make arrangements for another winter in Mexico.
> Can't help with info re Yucatan, but with the exception of this up-coming winter, we've always gone to Mexico without reservations, and just taken our chances. Anything on-line is likely to cost much more than simply showing up, and you run the risk of locking into something that turns out to be less than you expected. Decide where you want to be, then check into a local hotel for a few days until you've had a chance to look around for what's available.
> One might expect that Mexico's current "problems" would have the effect of lowering prices, but, oddly enough, the opposite is often the case. Bargaining in-person is usually what works best.
> We spend the winter in Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, and for the first time in years, we're flying rather than driving. We've become much more conscious of just how exposed we are in a car.
> Hope things work out.



Thank you for the advice but I don’t feel comfortable showing up in a strange country where I don’t speak the language with my wife and 2 Chihuahuas and begin looking for a long term rental.
Maybe after we have had this year under our belts we might try something like that but at this point we need a destination to feel comfortable.


I appreciate


----------



## moonleit1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Where is Progreso?*



abscissa said:


> Hello from Merritt
> 
> We had been going to the west coast for over 10yrs in the PV area (Bucerias, Sayulita, Rincon de Guayabitos) in an RV and fly-in. About 3 years ago we went to the Progreso area and loved it. The beaches are IMO way nicer, no crashing surf, clean and lots of sand. Oh ... and way less ******'s. The next year we bought a new beach house for a third of what we would have paid on the west coast and it is the safest state in Mexico .. no drug wars.
> 
> ...


Just curious where Progreso is?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Try the rental companies like VRBO. Being a landlord in Mexico I would think you could get a pretty good deal with such a long term rental. Find some places you might like and write the owners, the prices listed may not be etched in stone. You may pay more than places that do not advertise but I think the quality of service would make up for that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> Try the rental companies like VRBO. Being a landlord in Mexico I would think you could get a pretty good deal with such a long term rental. Find some places you might like and write the owners, the prices listed may not be etched in stone. You may pay more than places that do not advertise but I think the quality of service would make up for that.



Thank you for your advice.
I am doing so as we speak and am exploring almost every option I can find. One of the problems is that never having traveled to Mexico I am not familiar with the country and am trying to place the possible rentals on a map and then see how close they are to the ocean and then find out what type of neighbourhood they are located in. 
Previously (back in the day of travel agents) I would just put the problem in the hands of an experienced travel agent and it usually worked out well. When we went to Barbados that is how we were able to rent a fantastic beach house but Barbados is not an option and we are really looking forward to seeing Mexico.
Now that travel agents are basically gone the way of the Dodo it comes down to searching the internet and/or relying on word of mouth. I have faith that what we want will turn up.
Once again thank you very much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, that helps.
For winter months, either coast will provide you with beach options. However, your mobility limits would indicate to me that you might be better off in a downtown Puerto Vallarta condo rental or hotel. Any of those will provide easy walking on the beach or malecon, lots of good restaurants and some nearby nightlife, if you wish to partake. Taxis and local buses are easy to get to.
If you had a car, I might suggest some of the smaller towns just north of PV, like Bucerias, San Francisco (San Pancho), Rincon de Guayabitos, etc.
Beaches on the east coast are nice, but the flat terrain makes them often further away from the main points of interest, and even the downtown part of cities.
So, let Google be your friend and help you find a good spot. Most of the sites have actual addresses and even map/satellite features to help you be sure of your location. Check those, or ask on the forum before booking.


----------

